# Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!!



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello, I have a Brembo GT Big Brake Kit on my '01 GTi 1.8T, and on the last week a Rotor Brake that was instaled on the LH side have broke and caused a big accident, causing big damage to my car and to my health too. 
I Live in Brazil and when I told this for my friends, another frind of mine that have the same Big Brake Kit related that he have the same problem with a rotor made by Brembo.
Does anyone already have this problem with Brembo too??

I'll be posting pictures soon.
Thank's
Marcos Ebert


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*

Glad you are okay.
Can you post pics up?


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*

Here are his pics:


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Shad)*

OMG, this looks worse than those Stassis BBK pics from way back...
Looks like a lot of corrosion on the rotor...


_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 3:28 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

Wow...







Hope your ok man. Hopefully you will be able to find something out about what happened with Brembros


----------



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

The corrosion was due to the car has crashed on the water.
Marcos Ebert


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*

Marcos,
Instead of indirectly implying a mass design defect/failure on the Brembo product, how about you contact your Brembo distributor or better yet the Brembo rep for your country.
That's the fastest way to get a reason and solution. Perhaps they will replace the product for you.

I'm just wondering why there is not one sign showing a anodized black hat as seen on Brembo advertisement.


_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 5:43 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

Sorry to see that. I can't tell from the picture, but is there a hole drilled right through one of the vanes? If that is the case you may very well have a counterfit rotor.
Also what is the current rotor thickness? Is it greater than minimum spec? And what type of brake pads were used?


_Modified by phatvw at 3:04 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (phatvw)*


Here is the pic where is show the Brembo sign on the hat!!
Also the thickness of the disc was 0,5mm over the minimum specificated.
The pads I'm using was Pagid.
Also I've checked and the rola do not pass through the vane!
Soon I'll be posting pics of my GTi, after the accident.
_Modified by kebert at 4:28 PM 2-1-2006_


_Modified by kebert at 4:58 AM 2-2-2006_


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_Marcos,
Instead of indirectly implying a mass design defect/failure on the Brembo product, how about you contact your Brembo distributor or better yet the Brembo rep for your country.
That's the fastest way to get a reason and solution. Perhaps they will replace the product for you.

I'm just wondering why there is not one sign showing a anodized black hat as seen on Brembo advertisement.

_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 5:43 PM 2-1-2006_

I don't think that just replacing the rotors will be up to what our friend just gone trought. Another friend of mine, that coincidently is a friend of kebert too, have had the exactly same problem with a set of brakes bought on a different shop and different year. Curious, uh?


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Shad)*

These two Brembo cases are the first time I've seen this.
So what does your friend and the poster want done? What do they want to accomplish by posting here?
Usually ppl post here so the makers will fix the problem. If you don't contact Brembo they won't know about this issue.


----------



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

I want to know if anyone else had the same problem, because I already known that two people have the same problem.
And another curios thing is that my car it's a street car, and when the disc got broken I was running at aprox. 50 mph and the car was stopped at least 4 hours before that! So the brake were cold, I'm not running fast, and, it was the first brake I've made.
When I've braked the Front Driver Wheel just locked and I've lost control of the car.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_These two Brembo cases are the first time I've seen this.
So what does your friend and the poster want done? What do they want to accomplish by posting here?
Usually ppl post here so the makers will fix the problem. If you don't contact Brembo they won't know about this issue.

I rather agree with you, but this kind of post also works as a warning for those with the same brake kit, whose should check their rotors regurlarly for cracks, even the smaller ones.
Brembo will be contacted, be sure of that. Just don't try to simplify things because it weren't you that ended into a river and almost drowned because of a f%@#$ rotor. It wasn't me neither, but I feel the pain of my friend.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Shad)*

Wo, keep us updated.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

I'm glad you are ok!!! I'm not ready to lose my baby brother yet... Just do like your big bro, don't use the brakes


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (vw collector)*

Actually, I think you should all take notice of what kind of ROTOR he was using. That POS cracked where? Right through a x-drilled hole. Yet another example why people should not be using these rotors. This has NOTHING to do with a BBK. It's the type of rotor he used. 
To the original poster, how many miles were on your rotors?


----------



## Cabral (Sep 29, 2004)

This GTI was one of prettiest and fast of Brazil 
I was very sad...


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Cabral)*

pics pics and more pics


----------



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

Some photos from the accident.


----------



## Cabral (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*

I am shocked








Thanks to god you still is between us


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Cabral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabral* »_I am shocked








Thanks to god you still is between us


Sorry to laugh at a not-funny situtation, but holy crap, this sounds hilarious.








He speeka da guud engrish


----------



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_Actually, I think you should all take notice of what kind of ROTOR he was using. That POS cracked where? Right through a x-drilled hole. Yet another example why people should not be using these rotors. This has NOTHING to do with a BBK. It's the type of rotor he used. 
To the original poster, how many miles were on your rotors?

Something about 6.000 Miles, no more than that!


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*

I feel that this is an inherent risk of drilled rotors regardless of who makes them and the process they make them.
This makes me fully bias toward either solid or slotted rotors.
BUT BUT, if this is an inherent risk of drilled rotors then why do many mainstream AUTOMAKERS have these as options, for example the Sport Package for the Mercedes E350/500... AMG models most likely come standard with them.








Looks like one piece, though. Perhaps 2-piece design for street usage is not a good idea. Could 2-piece create more vibration than 1-piece?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_I feel that this is an inherent risk of drilled rotors regardless of who makes them and the process they make them.
This makes me fully bias toward either solid or slotted rotors.
BUT BUT, if this is an inherent risk of drilled rotors then why do many mainstream AUTOMAKERS have these as options, for example the Sport Package for the Mercedes E350/500... AMG models most likely come standard with them.








Looks like one piece, though. Perhaps 2-piece design for street usage is not a good idea. Could 2-piece create more vibration than 1-piece?

I don't know anything about what Mercedes uses. But Porsche, for example, uses rotors with the holes CAST in them, rather than drilled. They are much stronger and not prone to cracking.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (dcomiskey)*

interestingly MB uses the word perforated instead of drilled
since your brought up porsche and their cast method, how about forged rotors?
is it even possible to forge rotors that are vented?


_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 2:22 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_interestingly MB uses the word perforated instead of drilled
sicne your brought up porsche and their cast technique, how about forged rotors?
is it even possible to forge rotors that are vented?

I've never heard of forged rotors. They would be ungodly expensive.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_
I don't know anything about what Mercedes uses. But Porsche, for example, uses rotors with the holes CAST in them, rather than drilled. They are much stronger and not prone to cracking.

Stronger, yes. Not prone to cracking, not hardly. They still crack. The ceramic brakes are even worse. They actually have chunks break out of them. I see it all the time. Kind of scary.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*

Sei que e dificil aceitar a perda principalmente quando somos locos e agarrados com o carro , porem agradeca a deus que esta vivo e podera recontruir o sonho novamente. Boa sorte com tudo , paciencia e tenha forca de vontade que chegara novamente .

good luck with everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (zwogti)*

So, how much coca does one have to trade in order to acquire a brembo kit in South America?










_Modified by Feanor at 11:54 AM 2-4-2006_


----------



## kebert (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_So, how much coca does one have to trade in order to acquire a brembo kit in South America?









_Modified by Feanor at 11:54 AM 2-4-2006_

What do you mean?


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kebert* »_
What do you mean?

First, he thinks you live in Colombia and not Brazil. He is thinking you trade drugs for performance parts overthere... It would be the same if you ask him how many jars of maple syrup he traded for his cold air intake, lol


_Modified by vw collector at 12:54 AM 2-5-2006_


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (kebert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kebert* »_
What do you mean?

I'm just joking. I know you are not from Columbia.


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (vw collector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw collector* »_
First, he thinks you live in Colombia and not Brazil. He is thinking you trade drugs for performance parts overthere... It would be the same if you ask him how many jars of maple syrup he traded for his cold air intake, lol

_Modified by vw collector at 12:54 AM 2-5-2006_

In Canada we use Marijuana, not maple syrup as currency.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Feanor)*

LOL


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

These are the pics of the rotors of another friend of mine:
[img=http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/5325/dsc006569ei.th.jpg]
[img=http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3125/dsc006577do.th.jpg]
[img=http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/9803/dsc006587eh.th.jpg]
[img=http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6144/dsc006592hs.th.jpg]
[img=http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3061/dsc006600vn.th.jpg]
[img=http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3816/dsc006619wj.th.jpg]


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (Shad)*

Unfortunately, that is pretty much normal for drilled rotors that are used under severe conditions. Thats why we all use slotted rotors now.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (machschnelGTI)*

wonder why we havent heard of these issues with production cars that come equipped w/ x-drilled from factory


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_wonder why we havent heard of these issues with production cars that come equipped w/ x-drilled from factory

I would think that at least part of that would be that most people don't use their car for anythng than commuting. This poor guy obviously does more than that and stressed the rotors.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (01 Wolfsburg)*

As stated earlier in this thread, european cars that come with crossdrilled rotors from the factory have the holes cast into the rotor, they are not drilled blanks. When you drill a plain rotor the part develops stress risers at the edge of the holes. That is the primary reason why OEM crossdrilled rotors don't crack......We cracked a set of crossdrilled rotors in 2 pieces on our mitsubishi race car. We had bought the car and this was the first race, so we hadn't got around to changing anything yet. With slotted rotors on the car, we have no problems.......with the brakes at least.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (machschnelGTI)*

I guess you missed the part where I pointed out that factory cross drilled Porsche rotors DO crack.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (the_journalist)*

interesting
what are the benefits of slotted over solid rotors?
any cons to slotted?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*

wow.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_interesting
what are the benefits of slotted over solid rotors?
any cons to slotted?

Slotted rotors improve initial brake bite just a little bit. Most folks won't notice, but if you're a pro it can improve the braking-feel and consistency. They also scrape the pad surface clean of any molten fragments and help to shed water. Lots of rally cars have 10 or more slots on the rotors to help shed the water and mud.
The downside to slots is that they will eat pads much faster than non-slotted. The claims on how much faster vary wildly from 20%-200%, but there is a difference. There will also be more vibration and noise under most braking conditions.
I have used both on track and street, and its really not worth it IMO. Stick with plain oem rotors.
BTW, don't mistake slotted and vented. Vented means there are two rotor halves sandwiched together with air-guiding vanes in between. They look hollow when viewed from the edge. Slotted rotors can either be vented or solid. The slots are carved into the surface on each side. A lot of VW's have vented front rotors and solid rear rotors.



_Modified by phatvw at 11:06 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Brembo GT Kit GTi MKIV FAILURE!!! (phatvw)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infantsam (Dec 16, 2003)

Well for the last time porsche rotors are not made w/ the holes CAST in - 
They do have a unique vane design - every other vane is two 'half vanes'. There is relief in these half vanes to DRILL the marketing holes
That being said I still find it pretty amazing how badly these rotors fared. Big drilled rotors on a street car aren't generally a huge problem (your streets may be much different than mine btw)
I swear it's my mission in life to convince people to stop buying drilled rotors


----------



## latebrake (Oct 23, 2003)

I think it's great how everyone on the Vortex see's a thread like this and automatically becomes a "brake expert". 
First thing first...
For the car that ended up in the water...that kit comes from MotorQuality...NOT BREMBO. MotorQuality makes their own brake systems useing Brembo calipers and in some cases Brembo discs. The hat/bell and hardware are not from Brembo, and the pads used in that kit are also most likely not recommended for a drilled brake disc. 
Second thing...in both of these cases listed in this thread, these rotors are worn well beyond their minimum thickness. You can easily see in all of the pictures that the champher of the holes is completely gone. These rotors should have been replaced MANY miles before this failure had a chance to occur. 
Third thing...
If used correctly...in the recommended fashion...drilled rotors are just as safe and appropriate as a slotted or smooth disc. Most of the failures you guys have seen are due to misuse...neglect...improper pad selection ...or just plain "home drilled-ebay-low quality rotors". 
The simple explanation is that cross-drilled rotors are recommended for street use. 
This also means that they are NOT appropriate for use with "race" pads. 
They also have a minimum thickness that dictates the life of the rotor.
And they are not to be machined or "turned down". 
If you follow these rules...and the rotor comes directly from a high quality manufacturer you will NEVER see any type of failure. 
OK and now back to the first car that ended up in the water.
I can spot three things that could have potentially lead to that failure, and none of them are related to the quality or integrity of the Brembo products. 
Finally, I am stoked that you came out of that incident unharmed. I have seen brake failure lead to much more severe consequences than that and you are pretty lucky.
Hopefully this incident does create some awareness for people contemplating an Big Brake Kit. 
Do your research...make your purchases with the major Brake industry manufacturers (everyone these days wants to be a Braking Expert)...routinely check your parts for abnormal wear and tear...always ask the manufacture what they recommend for specific pad applications or driving situations.
Later guys.



_Modified by latebrake at 10:38 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (latebrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latebrake* »_I think it's great how everyone on the Vortex see's a thread like this and automatically becomes a "brake expert". 


Irony, you got to love it.


----------

